# Motorhome Hire Advice



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok here is our scenario - would appreciate advice from anyone who has any

We have just sold our MH due to moving home

My wife bought me a 3 day pass to Silverstone for the Grand Prix for Xmas including a MH stay on the circuit

I am looking to rent a MH for the trip - criteria are as follows

1. Cost not an issue
2. Want to pick up close to Silverstone (anywhere in midlands really)
3. Would like at least a coachbuilt 4+ birth for the space (dont want a PVC)

I have been surfing the net a bit - all I can seem to find are commercial companies who let private renters MH's out by the week for £800+, of which I bet the private renter probably gets £400 if they are lucky?

Anyone been in this spot and found a good company to deal with - like I say cost is not a problem, its finding the right MH and situation thats causing me headaches (like I found a good deal but would have to drive to Essex at 4pm Friday to pick it up then drive back to Northampton, since I live in Leicester thats not a great scenario!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Before we bought, we rented a CI carioca from a company in Leicester, picked up from a depot nr J20/J21 (can't remember which), off to Ty Croes and Curborough weekends - cost approx £150 a day rental - not bad for try before you buy.

But I guess that's what you're referring to as a "PVC"(?).

Will try to find company name anyway.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Freeline...that's them. Mind, it was 2/3 years ago - worth a punt.

And another tip, GIYF - I searched "Motorhome Hire Leicester" and got several leads.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

PVC = Panel Van Conversion (like a transit van 2 berth)

a Leicester company would suit me down to the ground - most companies in July (high season) require a 7 day rental running Saturday to Saturday - this is proving part of the problem !! (I dont mind hiring for a week even though we only need 3 days - but getting a Friday start date is proving difficult with the big hire companies as they tend to run Sat to Sat)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

This will give you some idea. Just follow the drop down menu.

Peter

>>RENTALS<<


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Tezmcd said:


> PVC = Panel Van Conversion (like a transit van 2 berth)
> 
> a Leicester company would suit me down to the ground - most companies in July (high season) require a 7 day rental running Saturday to Saturday - this is proving part of the problem !! (I dont mind hiring for a week even though we only need 3 days - but getting a Friday start date is proving difficult with the big hire companies as they tend to run Sat to Sat)


Not with me, Peter

COLLECTION / RETURN OF HIRE VEHICLES IS ON FRIDAY
Collection Time 15:00 - 16:00 please arrange exact time ONE week prior to departure
Return Time 09:00 - 10.00 please arrange exact time on day of departure


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

other motorhome hire companies are available :roll: 8) :wink:


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Tezmcd said:


> PVC = Panel Van Conversion (like a transit van 2 berth)
> 
> a Leicester company would suit me down to the ground - most companies in July (high season) require a 7 day rental running Saturday to Saturday - this is proving part of the problem !! (I dont mind hiring for a week even though we only need 3 days - but getting a Friday start date is proving difficult with the big hire companies as they tend to run Sat to Sat)


Thanks, learnt something new.

The CI Carioca was definitely not PVC then (as you probably already know).

Our's were motorsport weekends in June and end of August, so it was pickup Friday, bring back Monday...YMMV. i


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

My Friend who is a member on here hires out her van and I have a feeling it was at Silverstone last year. 

She is only just outside Corby and has the Rollerteam 700 so plenty of room for you. 

No idea on costs but think you could pick up anytime you like , we store our van up there so if you want to leave a vehicle there it would be no problem. 

Let me know and I will give you her phone number if you want it. 

Mandy


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi if you give me 1 of your tickets or buy me 1 you can rent the space in my garage for the weekend its only needs an air mattress you supply beer and food and thats only £150 a day :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We bought an ex hire van from Carefree at Newark - someone on here had a not very good experience but Alvin (chap who owns it) always seemed nice to me.

www.carefree-motorhomes.co.uk

He owns the vehicles and they are spotlessly maintained. Mostly Hymers and Burstners I think.

Greenie


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi try elite motorhomes at middleton cheney .i think thay hire out and are only about 8 miles from silverstone .
or you could rent my house as i will be in france we live 5 miles from the track


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for all the replies and PM's - I think I now have enough options and am sure we will have a great wekend


.................especially if Button wins it and England win the world cup that same night


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you're still looking, speak to John Owen on 01283 511100 - Practical Car & Van Rental in Burton on Trent. Hands up - he's a friend of mine and we also run a Practical franchise just down the road in Tamworth, but we don't do MHs - he does. 

He has a 2010 Swift Escape 6 berth on fleet - give him a ring and tell him Tamworth referred you!


----------



## Easirent (Jun 10, 2010)

I know it is a bit late but for future reference we have motorhomes and our closested depot to you is Wolverhampton. Maybe check us out next time if u fall into this situation again


----------

